# Triton Bulbs



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Do they still make Triton bulbs? I had seen somewhere they were coming out with a Triton PC or T-5, but can't remember. It's the best bulb (IMO), and I don't see it in any catalogs.

I think the best tank lighting is a combination of Triton and 10,000K, but I don't use NO anymore. 

I did see a 6,700K and 10,000K 50/50 type PC bulb. Looked interesting. Anyone tried that? I have done it separately, but this might be great for my hoods with a single bulb.

I also like the ADA 8,800K bulbs, but they are square pin and all my fixtures are straight.

Ben


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You may find Triplus listed instead of Triton now. I've used the Triton with Zoo Med's 8500K Flora Sun before with good success. Maybe www.thatfishplace.com carries them.


----------



## donkey (Feb 11, 2005)

well we can still get them over here in England .so i would think you should still get them there as well


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Ben,

What do you like about them? If I remember correctly, they put out a lot of blue. Certainly, the ADA ones do.

Also, going WAY back on the APD, there used to be some questions on how long these bulbs lasted.

Anywhoo, check our sponsors first. However, I think PetSolutions carries them.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I think they bring out great colors in plants. I've like them in combination with other bulbs.

My experience is that they retain their output OK. When I've replaced old ones, they new ones don't seem so much terribly brighter.

I don't use NO flourescents anymore and was hoping they are coming out with a PC. Seems like someone posted it somewhere, but I can't find where.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm. Reminds me of the ADA NA bulbs. I think they are in PC now too.

Those bulbs really brought out the reds and greens. To this day, I've not seen something similar.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't remember seeing any ADA PC bulbs in Japan, but I have seen 8800K PC bulbs for sale. I like them too. Unfortunately they are square pin and my fixtures are all straight. There may be ADA PC's and I just didn't see them.

Some of the new T-5 bulbs look similar to Triton from pictures, but I don't have any of those either... yet 



> Those bulbs really brought out the reds and greens. To this day, I've not seen something similar.


I agree completely.

Ben


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Why not replace your straight pin xockets with square pin ones. they usually run about $3 each and it is very simple to do.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Because until now, I didn't know you could do that. Please elaborate 

I have only seen the 8800K in a 55wt bulb, which won't help me all around, but would be good. Don't know what I could find if I looked hard. The tanks in the ADA Gallery in Japan sure do look good.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What kind of fixture do you have?

In my expereince, most of the tube sockets are the same, use a sharp knife to pry out the inner plastic piece, the part with holes your bulb pins fit through. Of course make sure your fixture is *unplugged*!!!! Now using th epoint of a knife or anothe rpiecec of wire, gently pry up th epice of copper metal that pinches the wire ends. Be careful you don't bend teh copper metal as you may want to reuse the socket later. Remove all 4 wires and insert them into the new, square pin socket. Both square pin and straight pin tubes have the positive wire on one side, 2 pins, and the neutral wires on the other side

BBYY

or

BY
BY

where B=blue wire, hot, and Y=yellow wire, neutral

If only one wire of each color goes to the socket, then you will need to jump from one pin to the other pin. Once you start taking it apart it will all make sense.

things to watch for:
make sure your square pin tubs will fit in your fixture. Some square pin bulbs are longer than their straight pin counter parts. Usually no more than 1/2" or so.

Make sure you have all the parts you need on hand first and be careful you don't break the old socket as one never knows what will happen.

If your fixture or sockets don't seem like this, let me know and I will help you figure it out. Maybe a pic of your fixture sockets would ensure accuracy. I could post pics of a dis-assembled straight pin socket to help explain if necessary.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ben,

If it is the 8,000K spectrum you are after All Glass just came out with 8,000K PC bulbs.

http://www.all-glass.com/products/lighting/lighting.html


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, I have the Allglass bulb, it sucks. Nothing like the 8000k from Hellolights. The AG bulb has alot of red/pink, just like the 9325k from GE, although not as sever.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Ben,
> 
> If I remember correctly, they put out a lot of blue


I used to use a Triton with Zoo Med's Flora Sun. This combination worked well. The Flora Sun in front and the Triton in the rear. The Triton always looked "blueish" to the "pinkish" Flora Sun. I got the fixture out not long ago and I was trying out some 5000K bulbs to see how they would look together. I first removed the Triton and but the 5000K in it's place along side the Flora Sun. The 5000K was slightly yellow and the Flora Sun still looked pink. OK so far. No surprises, right. I took the Flora Sun out and put the Triton in alongside the 5000K. I expected the Triton to be "blueish" compared to the 5000K. To my shock, the Triton appeared "pinkish" to the 5000K. I double checked myself to be sure and what I had done was right.

I found the color spectrum for the Triton and it shows a spike in the red region. This bulb is sometimes listed as a 50/50 bulb. It really shocked me. I guess this is why it is claimed to be good for a planted tank. The combination of the Flora Sun and the Triton made the red colors really look good. I certainly hope that there is a PC version of this bulb. I'll get one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

dennis said:


> Yeah, I have the Allglass bulb, it sucks. Nothing like the 8000k from Hellolights. The AG bulb has alot of red/pink, just like the 9325k from GE, although not as sever.


That's a bummer. I was hoping they'd be an improvement over the pink hue that the 9325k has to it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> That's a bummer. I was hoping they'd be an improvement over the pink hue that the 9325k has to it.


I emailed All Glass when I saw the new 8000K. I asked them what the difference was between the 9325K and this 8000K. They said it was the same. I sure didn't believe them. It sounded "fishy" to me.

Atlanta Light Bulbs still has the 9325K available for $14.19: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F55BX.AR.FSGE


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The AllGlass 8800k and the GE 9325 are VERY similar. The 8800 is slightly less pink/red but only slightly. For the money you could buy very nice 8000 from HelloLights or anyone else.

I wish bulb selection was not so hit or miss. It woudl be terrific if we had a reference to look at and compare bulbs. K means nothing really and the specteral analysis tells us nothing about its visual appearance either. The only way I can think to have a photo comparision would be to have someone photograph the same tank with each bulb, using the same camera settings at the same time of day, or in a blacked out room. I don't think anyone would want to spend the money to buy one of every bulb along with 2 wiring setups for straight and square pin arrangments. I woudl be willing ot do it if I did not have to buy the tubes but I doubt all the bulb suppliers/manufacturers would be willing to supply tubes to an expirment that might say theirs sucks


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Is the 8000k all-glass really a little less pink than the 9325k? At least in my opinion, that makes it a great bulb to use in combination with 10,000k and 8800k hellolights bulbs. I like the crisp white light of the two daylight bulbs, but, IME, they wash out the colors of red plants and red fish. I was totally unsatisfied when I used to use 1x6700k 96w and 2x55w 8800k over one of my tanks.

I agree that the Triton brings out great colors out of the plants. However, there is an even better bulb out there than the Triton -- the URI Aquasun, with its apparently white light, will bring out amazing red hues out of plants such as Ludwigia arcuata. I used to use it in tandem with a slightly blue 6500k bulb.

In the T8 section, the 8500k Florasun, which is a bit pink, also brings out great colors. Use one of these bulbs in combination with two Ultrasuns, and you will witness some VERY high quality lighting.

In the PC section, I have only been able to try the 9325k bulbs which are TOO pink and need to be drowned out with a couple daylight PCs. Another bulb has come out with a 50/50 Colormax-6700k bulb. I don't know how strong the Colormax's hue is, but it shouldn't be too bad if half of it is 6700k and you'll probably using another full daylight bulb beside it.

It seems that a lot of people don't seem to like the pink bulbs. Remember, these pink bulbs should be used in combination with daylight bulbs for best results. They are not really meant to be used alone. I tend to use them in the back of my aquariums where my stem plants (and red plants) are usually situated. If you place the daylight bulb in the front, there should be little pink to be seen.

Hope this helps,

Carlos


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just put that buld over my 29, had a 6700 and then switched one of the 9325 from my 55 to my 29 light and it was too pink on this tank. The 8,000 looks great very crisp and doesnt seem to washout the green like the 9325 does


----------

